# Baitcasters!



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

hey guys this is my first post and i was just looking for a little help; im going to buy a new reel, a baitcaster ive used one before; dad owns one and im familiar with that.
i have 5 main reels im interested in; DAIWA aird, DAIWA lexa, SHIMANO caenan, ABU GARCIA revo s, ABU GARCIA balck max. suggest some other good baitcasters or reccomend the best from this list im looking in the price range of $80-$140 im leaning towards the caenan at the moment thanks guys!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mate save up for a week or two more and buy a curado from the states. Quality of design and manufacture make a much bigger difference with baitcasters than with spinning reels. There's not really any such thing as a cheap and cheerful baitcaster. The quality of the bearings and rigidity of the frame are much more critical for a baitcaster. From the list you've put up I'd take the Revo or the caenan.


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks man, im going to shop around for a while at bcf, ray and annes, sport fishing scene and play with the reels i pointed out, abu garcia's are the most reliable bait caster from my knowledge, what's everyones opinion on line braid or mono im thinking power pro bite motion or somthing similar?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It depends on what you're using it for.

Lower end baitcasters generally have graphite frames. This is great for the weight, but it causes the body to twist which can ever so slightly disengage the gearing and cause cranking problems on big fish.

If you're only chasing smallish fresh water stuff that'll be fine. If you're after Cod, or using it on snapper or something else then yeah, keep saving.

Braid is the only way to go.


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally use a Abu Revo SX and a Daiwa T3 Ballistic of the low profiles reels and a calcutta 400b for live baiting.
people always get hard ons for Curado's and dont know why.
Depending on what you fish for I wouldnt go braid lighter then 20lb or heavier then 30lb.


----------



## kayakmanSAM (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks guys!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

HoollyDoolly said:


> I personally use a Abu Revo SX and a Daiwa T3 Ballistic of the low profiles reels and a calcutta 400b for live baiting.
> people always get hard ons for Curado's and dont know why.


because they're really good reels mostly


HoollyDoolly said:


> Depending on what you fish for I wouldnt go braid lighter then 20lb or heavier then 30lb.


What an oddly small window. I use 10lb for bass and 40lb for barra. What am I doing wrong do you think?


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

HoollyDoolly said:


> I personally use a Abu Revo SX and a Daiwa T3 Ballistic of the low profiles reels and a calcutta 400b for live baiting.
> people always get hard ons for Curado's and dont know why.
> Depending on what you fish for I wouldnt go braid lighter then 20lb or heavier then 30lb.


+1 for the Daiwa T3 Ballistic - daiwa or nothing :lol:


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

scater said:


> HoollyDoolly said:
> 
> 
> > I personally use a Abu Revo SX and a Daiwa T3 Ballistic of the low profiles reels and a calcutta 400b for live baiting.
> ...


Ive used a mates curado numerous times and can't say Im too impressed. My personel opinion though. I dont get into the whole shimano/daiwa arguments. I have a mix and match of everything so i dont right off the curado because i might be a daiwa fanboy like a lot of shimano fan boys.

As per what i quoted in depending what species you target so Yes small window for my area so you probably arent doing anything wrong but In the north West of WA we dont have bass and we dont have impoundment Barra. Might go big in rough country but 20/30lb does the job over here.
Also thin line on baitcasters can dig itself in and be a pain in the arse.


----------

